# Alfie



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Meet Alfie...
Yet another sad case of marmosets getting into the wrong hands.
He is 2.5 yrs old(male)
Wrong diet,kept alone.no d3 or uv light.
You can see from the bright orange in his face the lack of d3.
The owner of this monkey tried there best with the little knowlege they had.
Breaders again selling single as pets.
This person realised that they needed to re-home.
Not because of lack of care but because the cute cuddly little thing started to mature etc and started doing what they do.
Bitting and just being a monkey.
He is now side by side with a female to go through the long process of getting him with his own.
Signs look good so far but im afraid that theres not any guarantee.
He has not seen a monkey since he was 12wks old.
He is showing very little interest in her but he doesnt know what it is.
After a period of time they will go closer and closer and eventually they will get contact.
Must be done really slow as any rushing could put all backward.
The male (alfie) was brought here by the SSPCA.
They vetted our animals and housing before he came.
They were fully satisfied and we were glad to be of assistance.
Its a prime example of bad breaders who only want to make a buck.
Not any research by the purchaser who was really atatched to him but knew that he was never going to be a pet.
Just wish others would wake up and smell the coffee before its too late.
Sorry for the pictures as it was my phone.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I was about to reply with 'poor Alfie' until I realised that his lonely parrot caged days are over.

The real unlucky ones have another 20 years ahead, waiting for their Peter to help.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm glad he is getting Peter's expert help now but what a shame to wreck such a nice critter.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Such a sad tale - thankfully there are people like yourself to pick up the pieces. I don't understand how people can get a pet without doing any research.

I hope the introductions go well for the poor chap.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Peter, good on you for helping Alfie. If anyone can sort him out, you can mate. 

BTW, this reminded me of something I must do...


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Poor little guy, i wonder how many more marmies in parrot cages all alone  I'm glad you have him now and looking forward to following his progress :no1:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfie now had introduction with his new partner.
All went fine.
He definately knows hes a male antway..

Had 2/3 now so looking good..

Over the next couple of days they will be out more so as we can see how he is with food...

All going well with that .
They will be released into there enclosure together....

Will get pics up when that day comes...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

aww, that's so nice to hear, I hope the full introduction goes well :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

A very promising start, sounds set for a great future partnership. Nice one Peter :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

After todays intoduction.

My other half made the call to leave together and supervise..

They went in together and into the bed to sleep..

Gonna give them a spell as they are and if all continues to be going good.

We will put out into there enclosure..

Let them get bond so as will have each other when put into unfimiliar territory...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> After todays intoduction.
> 
> My other half made the call to leave together and supervise..
> 
> ...


Thats great :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

seems to be going well so far, hope it continues to :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Peter, what's Alfie's prospective wife called?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Tiger lilly


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Tiger lilly


Ah right , I was going to suggest Amelia :lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

After first night together all went really well.
Alfie has become very protective of Tiger Lilly..
Attacking mostly myself whenever im near.

Which is a good thing.....:lol2:

They seem to be getting bonded quite quickly.

Still have other housing still set up just in case but dont think we will need it.

Will give a wee while as they are then out they go and job done...

You will see from pictures that theres a big difference in the colour of the faces...

Tiger Lilly has dark areas and his is orange.starting to darken at mouth area)

This is due to incorect care with no natural light or suplimented uv also he has never had d3.

This should improve through time but if there are any bone calcium problems then they are not able to be fixed.

Although going by his agilitty i dont foresee there being any problems..
(still bad speller:lol2

Will be glad when they are out as i cant stand seeing them in a cage-even though they are aloud out when supervised.
Goes against the grain but in this case needs must.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]
> image]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Aww bless them! It certainly sounds like things are going the right way & I bet they will make a great pair. Its nice to see that with careful steps & the right home, rehabilitation of 'pet' marmosets can happen! :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Aww bless them! It certainly sounds like things are going the right way & I bet they will make a great pair. Its nice to see that with careful steps & the right home, rehabilitation of 'pet' marmosets can happen! :2thumb:


All dependant on how long they have been solo for Colin.
The longer without other monkeys then they dont know they are one.

Wish all were a success but they are not..

Best way is for people to try to stop the pet monkey saga.

They never make a good pet..

But im preaching to the educated...:lol2:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We update on Alfie.
He has now become very agressive.
Attaking at every chanse.
Cought him twice yesterday going for my face.
Lucky guard not dropped.lol
Had a few bad bites though to hands.

Hes going through settling down to being a monkey.
But with no fear of humans.
He must now learn to cope with both.

Tiger lilly will scald him for his actions.
So its up to the old girl to teach him.

Enclosure sitting waiting for all to settle.
Long process but should end good.

Hopefully following this will let people see what happens when you try to keep solo as pets


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfie now outside with his partner.
Still very agressive but should settle down.
Caught him mid flight going for my face.lol
will post some pics when they settle in.
One of the lucky ones that it wasnt too late...
Hope regularity of this being required will ease a bit..
So unnessesary...


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

lol, you must have lightening quick reflexes by now if he keeps going for your face XD
Nice to hear he's outside and enjoying being a monkey
Would be nice if he was a bit more grateful though eh? hehe


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We update.
Anytime oer the next few days.
Alfie will be tested on parenting.
His partner is heavy and dropping.
Hes the most agressive monkey ive ever worked with.
But not his fault.
PETS...lol
Shame what some do just for whst they want.
Its the monkeys that suffer..
Never the humans.
We recover from a bite quick.
Dometimes they dont recover at all...
Anyway fingers crossed all goes ok.
Lets hope he does his bit...


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> We update.
> Anytime oer the next few days.
> Alfie will be tested on parenting.
> His partner is heavy and dropping.
> ...


Wow life has certainly changed for the better for him! Bet he is loving it! Fingers crossed he does his part : victory:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfie became a dad early this morning.
He coped really well.
Baby very weak and fell couole times.
He went and got and cleaned up.
Baby inside to try and get streanth up.
All going well will put back tonight.
But gut fealing not looking goid for it.
Straight tail etc..
But heres hopeing...
Never always clean cut with births.
Good when it is though.


----------



## jonnybrfc (May 10, 2010)

Here's hoping Peter with your excellent care that baby pulls through ok! Good to see Alfie being a father though all the same! Keep us posted!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Now a week old.
Still with us in incubator .
Alfie is fine...
Root of problem is the female.
Very experianced.
But her old partner(who had stroke few years back)
He did all the work.
She would feed and nought else.
He cut cord.
Took plesenta to her to eat.
She was spoiled by him.
Unfortunatelly alfie is not him.
When baby wanted fed he expected her to come get.
She wont...
But if survives they will still be family...

Had her and old mate rear a melanura when discarded by its own mum.
Have pics but computer not picking up phone.
My don in law will fix oer weekend.
Im too thick.lol


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfies baby at a week old.
Will try get new update.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

We update.
Alfies son was put in small cage at inside enclosure of parents.
Held to see there reaction.

Alfies reaction wasnt good im afraid.

So wee alfonz is now next to the other pair with there sibblings.
Showing good interest and so are they.

So when hes feeding ok.
He will go with them to be part of there family.

Just hope Alfie does ok next time as i know its there.
He just now sees baby as a threat to him and his partner.

Again what happens when there kept solo as pets


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

Awwww no! So Alfie hasn't accepted little alfonz!? 

It's awful when an animal like this gets imprinted causing so many complications when reaching maturity and just compromising their natural instincts!!

You seem to have provided the best possible home for him though ... Look forward to the updates


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfonz is now inside the inside enclosure of the other pair and siblings.
They are very protective of him and he is a bit reluctant but improving every minute as his confidance grows.
Very confident that when hes put in to run with them it will be ok.
They touch him and he runs and screems but comes back for more.
No agression at all.
He just needs to relax.lol
Thats the wory.
If rushed even him being a bit wary can set them all off.
Then thered be trouble.
But looking very good.
The way hes improving it may very well be a job for tomorrow.
But i am in no rush.
When hes ready.
But i will be happier when its done.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Alfonz now in with seragate family.
No probs at all.
Playing with the other two older babies and stealing food from mum.
Got couple pics so will put up as soon as.
Looks quite funny though as hes off darker stock.
Othrr two look much lighter in colour..
But objective achieved...lol
Hard work.
But they should never be passed on as pets because people are too lazy to try.


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Peter everything you do for them little monkeys is amazing. You should be bloody proud of yourself! Wish there were more people willing to put so much effort into looking after their animals. Bet Alfonz can't believe his luck playing around with the others!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

A


Disillusioned said:


> Peter everything you do for them little monkeys is amazing. You should be bloody proud of yourself! Wish there were more people willing to put so much effort into looking after their animals. Bet Alfonz can't believe his luck playing around with the others!


Always the worry.
Hand rear and then what?
Always need a plan b.
But great when you see them finaly being monkeys.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

How fantastic :2thumb: Can't wait to see piccies
How long has it taken to get him with the others?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

samurai said:


> How fantastic :2thumb: Can't wait to see piccies
> How long has it taken to get him with the others?


It feels like a lifetime.lol
He is eight weeks.
The two hes in with with there parents are sixteen weeks.
You tend to get a gut feeling if its going ok.
If doesnt work the other option is one of similiar age for company.
But once imprinted too long its longer.
Sometimes impossible.
Which is a soletory life.
All because of ignorance.
Or lazy keepers.
And a hand reared baby can get alot if money on the net.

RANTING...LOL


----------

